# Can i use plain sawn for this?



## islandboy85 (Sep 17, 2011)

Recently picked up a few scraps of birdseye maple and what looks like black walnut. All is plain sawn. I want to make some hand planes from it, but I've read that plain sawn wood isn't very stable. Any suggestions or cautions against it?


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

I've never made my own hand planes, but I use them as often as possible. Every old vintage moulding plane I own is made from quartersawn stock, and with good reason. QS lumber is way more dimensionally stable than when it is flat sawn. I don't think I'd spend the time & effort to make planes with flat sawn stock knowing that there is a good chance they may twist/crack/warp over time. If you use the right material it can be a once-and-done project that can potentially last for 100 years or more. 

Also I think walnut may be a little too soft for plane making.


----------



## ibpdew (Nov 18, 2012)

+1.......


----------



## islandboy85 (Sep 17, 2011)

Ok, thanks. I'll have to make some other tools then with it that don't need stability. Thanks for your knowledge.


----------



## bjones515 (Oct 11, 2013)

Laminated birds eye maple make for one hell of a hand made wooden mallet......


----------



## islandboy85 (Sep 17, 2011)

bjones1/7 said:


> Laminated birds eye maple make for one hell of a hand made wooden mallet......


Two pieces of 3/4x2x7 enough weight?


----------



## bjones515 (Oct 11, 2013)

I took 3 pieces of 3/4 x 21/2 3 inches long, laminated them with gorilla glue squared them up, ran the lateral corner edges thru my table saw at 45 deg. Made a handle 6 inches long by1 1/2 x 2, drilled a mortise in the mallet and used a belt sander to form the tenon, glued the ever loving crap out of it. I used the end grain to whack on things with. It works great with my wooden handled chisels and gouges and I use it also for stuburn assembly pieces. Held to get her for 10 years now. Even made a smaller one for smaller stuff.


----------



## islandboy85 (Sep 17, 2011)

bjones1/7 said:


> I took 3 pieces of 3/4 x 21/2 3 inches long, laminated them with gorilla glue squared them up, ran the lateral corner edges thru my table saw at 45 deg. Made a handle 6 inches long by1 1/2 x 2, drilled a mortise in the mallet and used a belt sander to form the tenon, glued the ever loving crap out of it. I used the end grain to whack on things with. It works great with my wooden handled chisels and gouges and I use it also for stuburn assembly pieces. Held to get her for 10 years now. Even made a smaller one for smaller stuff.


Sounds great. Picture?


----------



## bjones515 (Oct 11, 2013)

Yeah I'll have to get to that


----------

